# Anybody familiar with Kodak Prof. Endura Metallic paper?



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2008)

I want to have some large prints done and Adorama is running a sale on Kodak Professional Endura Metallic paper.  $3 for an 11x14 was pretty good I thought.

Most of my prints will be of landscapes and a few animals and maybe one or two people shots.

Any comments on the look, feel and quality of this type of paper is appreciated.  Sale ends tomorrow, December 31, so a quick response is even more appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2008)

Heck, for $3....who cares what we think...just order them.


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 30, 2008)

The paper's amazing. It's what I use for all my landscape shots.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2008)

How does metallic paper look under glass?  I'm thinking of having some metallic prints made but I'm wondering if I should maybe have them mounted and hung bare rather than put them into a frame.


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think they look great. I've got a couple portraits I've done printed on metallic that I framed under glass and a couple of art shots (close-ups of guitars) that look really good. You will run into some viewing angle issues with metallic prints with or without glass, but the glass accents the problem a bit.

If there are large areas of black in the image, bare-hung images will show dust/etc like crazy, though (fingerprints show up brilliantly, unfortunately).


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers, Rufus.  I was worried about the fingerprints actually.  Break out the white gloves.

Yeah, Big Mike.... $3 a pop wasn't a concern, but I was thinking about a bulk prepaid package that runs $50.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry for the quick bump, but with 135 members on atm, one or two more opinions might be made.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's the same kind, but the prints I've been getting on metallic paper kick butt.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks abraxas.

I went ahead and pulled the trigger for the prepaid package.  Wound getting 18 11x14 metallics for $49.95.  

Watch this space.


----------



## MissMia (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm in the process of placing an order tonight!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ cool.  Now I have to resize all my files to 11x14 rather than 4x6.  Just another cog to contend with..... no big deal.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 31, 2008)

Adorama does this all the time.  I get an email when they have a special on prints.  Current image from my email displayed here...






I just wish I didn't have to buy them in $50 chunks as I don't ever have $50


----------



## kundalini (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, you could just do the one or two at a time.  $3 bucks for an 11x14 ain't half bad.  I went with the package because I figure that within the next year or so, I can generate 18 images worthy of print.

We all have to contend with our own universe.  If it's not right for you at this time, another deal will come along.  No worries dude.


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 13, 2009)

I find only certain images work well on metallic - but for those that work, they REALLY work.  B&W and rich Sepia almost always rocks the house - 'portraits' don't always look 'better' (though rarely significantly 'worse') than normal prints.

Mettalic is much more contrasty, as well as loses detail in the highlights and shadows sooner than normal papers.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 13, 2009)

Would you ever have these prints sprayed, or does that defeat the purpose?

-Pete


----------

